# The Maumee run



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I've read that it's a zoo but I've been thinking about trying my hand up there this year. 

The river is locked up deep with ice so far and it seems like the run won't happen for at least another month at a minimum. 

Anyone else from around here making the trip?


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> I've read that it's a clusterF' of a zoo but I've been thinking about trying my hand up there this year.
> 
> The river is locked up deep with ice so far and it seems like the run won't happen for at least another month at a minimum.
> 
> Anyone else from around here making the trip?


I go to school down here but I'm hoping to get up there at least 3 or 4 weekends. The river is pretty bad, I don't think it'll be worth making the drive until April. Its fun though, something to experience. Some of the highest highs and lowest lows I've had fishing...anything from getting hooked in the leg by another guy to pulling in walleye after walleye when no one else is catching them. Just a warning if you've never been before, its not automatic it might take 3 or 4 trips to figure it out depending how good the bite is.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I make a few tarps every spring in April...personally ,I think it's worth the drive, it's really the only time I can come home with 4 walleye totaling 30 pounds or more..keep an eye on "maumee tackle" website for daily river level reports and plan your trip....if you need anymore info freshwaternewb....pm me


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

imo the lake is better than the river. not as many people and the fishing can be just as good. I've seen some big eyes come out of the lake in march from a head boat or your own. plus last year I paid for my trip catching biggest fish of the day. a fish ohio one that was 29 in. long. everybody on the boat limited out that day. they said it was like that for almost a week. you use a hair jig in various colors and weights.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

No boat/young go to the river. Boat/old go to the lake. Rivers for the young who can stand all day in 45 degree moving water. Lakes a lot easier and a lot less crowded. Either way it takes a couple of years to learn either one but once you do it's fillet city.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

next bite said:


> imo the lake is better than the river. not as many people and the fishing can be just as good. I've seen some big eyes come out of the lake in march from a head boat or your own. plus last year I paid for my trip catching biggest fish of the day. a fish ohio one that was 29 in. long. everybody on the boat limited out that day. they said it was like that for almost a week. *you use a hair jig in various colors and weights.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Now that's a very interesting idea,,,,Thanks
> ...


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been on fishermans wharf and shore nuf charters I thought fishermans wharf was better and the jig bite is great if your their at the right time.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

DoBoy if you think the Pa steelhead lines are un-sportsmen-like then the Maumee run is not for you. I used to do the Trout Run/Lake Erie in Pa. for salmon/steelhead back in the 80's and that was good for about 5 years and then too many knuckleheads started showing up and the crowd became elbow to elbow and evolved into things like "you moved/went to take a leak so I took your spot"... "hurry up and get that fish in you're gonna cross my line... etc. One time my father just quit fishing and started netting fish for people they were spatting among each other so much when a big run of Coho's came in. The Maumee used to be a great run for small boaters. There were very few waders. Now there is almost no room on the entire stretch for a boat to fit. Just imagine that many elbow to elbow fishermen for as far as you can see in both directions and on both sides of the river and that's how many people show up for those eyes. The jig bite in the lake is very easy to access with any small boat as long as you're a little careful and don't get too brave on Mother Erie. I've been doing that trip now for the past 2 years and IMO it's head and shoulders better than the Maumee for old farts like me. Last year we were off the water by noon with 2 limits. PM me and I'd be glad to go over specs with you. If you're looking for a head boat just check the Erie Fishing reports here. It's all they talk about soon. Hope that helps


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

Fishing the Maumee River walleye run is definitely a unique experience. As with anything, one trip can be great, and the next can be disastrous. I have been fishing the run for over 15 years, but usually only 2-3 times per year; I'm not an expert. This is what I can offer...

The pictures are the main run at Buttonwood, which is a popular spot during mid to low water levels. These were taken from the south side of the river. The pics are from 2008, but not much has changed regarding angler numbers and proximity.

With that said, this is about as bad as it gets. You can find areas on the end of the line where you can figure things out in a calmer atmosphere. While most people recognize that this type of fishing will inevitably result in hangups and tangles, sometimes there's 'that guy' that thinks his fishing experience should be problem-free, even in these conditions.

GENERALLY...
...weekdays are less hectic; weekends bring out the insane.

...you will lose tackle. Carry extra on your person. Bring a spare rod and reel in the car; this type of fishing can be hard on gear. [Once, when freeing up a snag, it came loose, and the sinker clipped the tip of my rod off as it whistled past me.]

...use 10-12 lb. main line to sinker, 8 lb. leader (18-36+ inches) to floating jig.

...low(er) water = 1/4 oz to 1/2 oz weight (fish Buttonwood, Bluegrass Island, Jerome Road)

...high(er) water = 5/8 oz and higher weight (fish Orleans Park, White St. access)

...the DNR is there, in full camouflage, with high-powered spotting scopes, watching for people keeping snagged walleye. (I have absolutely no problem with this whatsoever, as I don't even entertain the idea of keeping snagged fish.) I have walked within 5 yards of said officers without realizing they were there until later. I've heard tell of them being in full fishing garb whilst fishing, stopping and citing people in the river for poaching snagged fish. Know and follow the regulations, no worries.


----------



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

Water temp hits 51 degrees and it's on. It will be elbow to elbow. It is something to experience. Don't get caught foul hooking or it will cost you about $108, the man is always watching and he is everywhere, will even fish next to you. Good luck.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Think ill kayak right down the middle, that wouldn't make anyone mad would it.  I would need to borrow goalie Bobs helmet  That seems like a tangled spider web waiting to happen!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Think I could get a 40' yacht down the maumee to catch some eyes? Haha


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Think I could get a 40' yacht down the maumee to catch some eyes? Haha


Sure... but you won't much beyond the Turnpike bridge... 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

kane10 said:


> Water temp hits 51 degrees and it's on. It will be elbow to elbow. It is something to experience. Don't get caught foul hooking or it will cost you about $108, the man is always watching and he is everywhere, will even fish next to you. Good luck.


51?? ..action picks up when water temps hit 40..which is only a couple weeks away


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not saying a kayak can't take fast water, I know they can but I think you need to see the current in that river to understand what it is all about.

I have seen many days that 12-14 aluminum boats with a 5-1/2 HP going full throttle and barely moving upstream.

I have also seen guys step into holes and start bobbing down stream. If you go make sure your waders are tight around your chest to keep them from filling with water.

Wasn't it last year that a guy in a kayak was found dead.??

I haven't fished it years for many good reasons.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

With the current, cold temperatures, and tons of boat traffic/wading anglers, I would not fish the Run from the Kayak. Too dangerous.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

if you want to see pics. of the eyes caught on the head boats go to any of there web sites. they always post them on there. I fish out of fishermans wharf. they seem to do a better job and will do anything to help you. they try and get you fish and land them for you. when the bite is on you might want to make a reservation a head of time to make sure you have a space. weekdays will run you about $35 and weekends $ 39 .:B


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Looks like I've hot a lot of catching up to do in this thread. Been away on business and haven't been checking in.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

next bite said:


> if you want to see pics. of the eyes caught on the head boats go to any of there web sites. they always post them on there. I fish out of fishermans wharf. they seem to do a better job and will do anything to help you. they try and get you fish and land them for you. when the bite is on you might want to make a reservation a head of time to make sure you have a space. weekdays will run you about $35 and weekends $ 39 .:B


I just got waders and am eager to get them in the water, but those head boats seem like they're worth a try as well. 

Are they large party boats, like rail to rail fisherfolks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

My self and another member are heading up in mid April on a weekday to hit the run this year. This will be my 1st trip and I believe member GoldFishBoy has been up several times. Going on a weekday to see if it is a little less hectic.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

NiteOwl561 said:


> My self and another member are heading up in mid April on a weekday to hit the run this year. This will be my 1st trip and I believe member GoldFishBoy has been up several times. Going on a weekday to see if it is a little less hectic.


It generally is. Also, around 10 a.m the river will clear out a decent bit. A lot of times if the sky is clear the bite will pick up really good about 10 a.m. till Noon. Theres a million different variables to consider up there


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I am really looking forward to the "run". My current spinner is spooled with 30lb braid and a 24" fluro leader. Is the 30lb braid going to be too much?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

NiteOwl561 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am really looking forward to the "run". My current spinner is spooled with 30lb braid and a 24" fluro leader. Is the 30lb braid going to be too much?


Bring a glove to grab and pull it out. Generally, a 15lb braid main line and 10lb mono leader is the norm. In the whole scheme of things, the lures are really cheap. I'd rather go light and lose a couple more jigs than fight a snag and get a bunch of guys hung up with you and end up fingerfudging 6 rigs trying to untangle everything.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

As long as you're not using heavy gauge hooks, that 30 lb braid should just straighten the hook when you pull hard. Yes, wrap the line around a glove or your sleeve and pull hard. Don't use your rod or reel to pull. Many times my hooks will straighten out and i'm only using 15 lb braid usually.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been thinking of re-spooling it with a 20lb and Cabelas has the 300yd Suffix 832 on sale for $25. So I may just re-spool it with a lighter braid and drop the fluro down to an 8lb. What I need to find is a second hand spool for my spinner and have a spare just in case.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

NiteOwl561 said:


> I've been thinking of re-spooling it with a 20lb and Cabelas has the 300yd Suffix 832 on sale for $25. So I may just re-spool it with a lighter braid and drop the fluro down to an 8lb. What I need to find is a second hand spool for my spinner and have a spare just in case.


+1 to that. Nothing is more infuriating than losing a giant pile of braid due to a tangle or knot and not having a backup spool, ESPECIALLY at a place like the maumee. Far casts=knots far down your line.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I was just up near-ish there, and it was still too nasty to go fishing. had my gear in the car just in case.
guess it'll have to wait another week or two for me to go back


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

bigticket said:


> +1 to that. Nothing is more infuriating than losing a giant pile of braid due to a tangle or knot and not having a backup spool, ESPECIALLY at a place like the maumee. Far casts=knots far down your line.


 I have to disagree. Something more infuriating is others trying to fish in an area where someone lost a giant pile of braid because they were not using a light enough leader for it to break instead of the main line braid. Getting hung up on lost line every cast is very infuriating.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

multi species angler said:


> I have to disagree. Something more infuriating is others trying to fish in an area where someone lost a giant pile of braid because they were not using a light enough leader for it to break instead of the main line braid. Getting hung up on lost line every cast is very infuriating.


Let me clarify, because I agree with you. What I meant was, when a knot or tangle occurs far down your line and you are forced to CUT AND REMOVE the braid. I NEVER leave a pile of line in the water or anywhere else, usually it gets jammed in my pocket or back pack. Sorry if that wasn't clear, because I'm 100% with you. What's funny is that I was just dealing with this at deer creek the other day and went on a rant with my buddy about why there is literally no excuse for leaving any length of line in the water.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I wasn't meaning you. 
That was meant for anyone who does this. Some anglers use 50 lb test braid and bigger with no leader. They lose a lot of braid when breaking off and that makes it very difficult to fish that area without getting into that lost braid about every cast in that area. Hopefully the next angler that gets snagged up in that braid has a lighter leader on and just loses the leader. 

Braid and wind knots, I think most of us that use braid knows what you're talking about.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I love when people talk about water temp and spawning walleye. Its the time of year.....not temp. 2 weeks ago people were pulling jacks that were milking out of the ice. And walleye have been in the river for a while now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Thanks to all who posted info in this thread. I've been negligent about keeping track but am back on task.

I was planning on leaving this evening for a three day trip and living out of my station wagon. The weather has other plans it seems and so I'll be postponing until next week when the water comes back down from this week's rain.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Carpman said:


> I love when people talk about water temp and spawning walleye. Its the time of year.....not temp. 2 weeks ago people were pulling jacks that were milking out of the ice. And walleye have been in the river for a while now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 you must be fisheries biologist.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Carpman said:


> I love when people talk about water temp and spawning walleye. Its the time of year.....not temp. 2 weeks ago people were pulling jacks that were milking out of the ice. And walleye have been in the river for a while now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Is affected by water temp and amount of daylight.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Carpman said:


> I love when people talk about water temp and spawning walleye. Its the time of year.....not temp. 2 weeks ago people were pulling jacks that were milking out of the ice. And walleye have been in the river for a while now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This is simply not true. water temp affects all fish spawns. Last year the crappie started spawning in February/early march. Why aren't they spawning right now? I should be pulling them out of the bushes in 2 feet of water right now!


----------

